# Red Frog Beach Pumilio Eggs



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Today I noticed that my male was acting really wierd,calling all day and jumping all over the tank with the female following him. I then noticed that she was sitting on top of him , and about an hour later this is what I found.











Heres a pic of the male singing right afterwards.










These are my first eggs.

Thanks, Austin.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

KILLER! I love those pumilio


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been wanting a pair of these for a long time....congrats!


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

what a stud.. congrats.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Good deal, was gonna say put me on your list but then saw you're in Canada


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Thanks, I wish I lived down there.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!! the pattern on that male is insane, got a pic of hte female?


----------



## randypetruga (Dec 23, 2009)

Heres a pic of his female.










Sorry for the bad quality its the best I could get, she is very shy.

This is a pic of my other pair, only calling no eggs from them, yet  











Heres an update on the eggs, not looking too good, but its only there first time so im not upset. I also think they are hiding another clutch in the tank, because she was still extremly fat after this clutch, then the next day she dropped that weight.





















Thanks for all the comments


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

Oops, I guess my dad forgot to log out 

I posted them from his account.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

It looks like your post from your dads account was his first ever post! haha


Beautiful frogs by the way.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs!! at least you gave him a post.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Those are really beautiful pumilios. Congrats on the breeding. Hopefully they'll start throwing out good eggs soon.


----------



## Austin P (May 13, 2009)

LOL, thanks for all the comments...and jokes


----------

